# Denkanstoß bei Abschreibungstabelle in DB speichern



## beta20 (15. Jan 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich benötige einen Denkanstoß für die Speicherung der *Abschreibungen *einer Anlage in der Datenbank. Meine derzeitige Idee ist folgendermaßen:

*Tabelle: Ausgabe*
- ID, Beschreibung, istAbschreibung, AbschreibungLaufzeit, Betrag(netto), Betrag (brutto)...

Den wirklichen Abschreibungsbetrag pro Jahr schreibe ich nicht fest in eine Tabelle, sondern wird dann beim Abruf (HTML) - Seite dynamisch ermittelt. Zudem möchte ich die Abschreibung auch auf Monatsebene herunterbrechen.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob das sinnvoll ist, dass man das zur Laufzeit berechnet oder wäre es sinnvoller doch eine Tabelle mit den Betragen pro Jahr festzuhalten:

*Tabelle: AfaTabelle*
- ID, Aufgabe_FK, Jahr, Betrag

Wenn ich eine Anlage dann vor der eigentlichen Abschreibung verkaufe, müsste ich ja die Datensätze für 2020 z.B. alle löschen.

Danke für jeden Denkanstoß


----------

